# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاجل ....عوده بعثه المريخ من المطار ..

## zaeim84

*اخونا الدم والذهب
منقول من كووووره سودانيه

كـان من المفترض ان تغادر بعثة المريخ اليوم عند التاسعة مساء بتوقيت السودان
 من مطار طرابلس على ان تصل مطار الخرطوم عند الواحدة صباحا ...
و لكن تم تأجيل الرحلة في أخر لحظة الى اجل غير مسمى ...
عموما البعثة بخير و قد تناولوا وجبة العشاء ليلة الامس مع السفارة السودانية بطرابلس
و كل الجالية السودانية تحيط بالبعثة ...
و بسؤالى لاعضاء من السفارة اكدوا لي بانه لا توجد مشاكل او ما يعيق سفر البعثة ...
و لكن لم يحددوا لي ان كانت المواعيد الجديدة خلال اليوم او غدا او بعد ايام ...
و جميع أفراد البعثة على اتصال متواصل مع ذويهم بالسودان ...
الحمد لله تجاوزت البعثة أصعب مرحلة عندما انتقلت من مدينة البيضاء (قلب الاحداث) 
الى بنغازي ثم الى طرابلس الاكثر هدوءا...
اخيرا كلنا بخير نحن أعضاء كوورة سودانية بالجماهيرية و كل الجالية السودانية بخير 
و الحمد لله 
و ســأحاول ان أوافيكم بالجديد عن البعثة اول بأول من خلال هذا البوست
رغم صعوبة الاتصالات الهاتفية و قطوعات النت ...
*

----------


## zaeim84

*نتمنى العوده بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الحمد لله .. 
الف شكر .. يديك العافيه
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بالسلامه ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يجو عايدييييييين . . . ان شاء الله سالمين يا الله !!
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله طمنتني حبة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عودا حميدا بأذن الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*ربنا يوصلهم بالسلامة ... الوضع بقي مل مطمئن دي المرة الثالثة تتأجل ...

*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*يا لطيف الطف
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بالسلامة ان شاءالله
*

----------


## hamdi73

*محاولات من جمال الوالى لإقناع السلطات الليبية للسماح بإرسال طائرة خاصة لتقل البعثة ، بالسلامة إن شاء الله .  

*

----------


## كدكول

*الله يستر ويرجعوا بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## حسام كرمة

*سترك يارب الهم احفظ زعيم الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*انقذوا بعثه فريقنا انقذوا المريخ انقذوا الزعيم من هذا الطاغيه الذي يحرق طرابلس بالطائرات
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نتمنى السلامة للجميع فى ليبيا .

التأخيرليس  فى مصلحة المريخ

فى كل الأحوال أّْمنيّْه كانت أمّْ إعداداً .

شكراً  لك .





*

----------


## zaeim84

*ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ربنا يجبهم بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*بالسلامة انشاء الله
                        	*

----------

